# Popper gills from MI



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Went on a trip back home to visit MI for a bit and managed to get out on my grandfathers lake for some good ole popper fishin. Caught a bunch of blue gill on the fly rod using white poppers two nights in a row. Caught roughly 68 keepers in 3.5hrs of fishing spanning over two nights. My grandpa has lived on a private lake forever, its part of a chain of lakes so it is accessible by the public, you just have to use a trolling motor through two other lakes and a channel to get to this one so it doesnt get much pressure. It has held decent fish in it ever since I can remember, been fishing it my whole life. I like to fish with a 4wt and use mainly white or chartreuse poppers with a 2-4lb tippet. Lots of good bass in this lake also.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*That right there is awesome fishing*

Wish I had those fillets!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------

